# Diseñados para morir



## phavlo (Feb 9, 2011)

*La cultura del "usar y tirar" esta llevando al agotamiento de los recursos naturales. Como son las estrategias que emplea la industria para programar la obsolescencia de los productos. La moda y el marketing.*

Los romanos construyeron puentes que, dos mil años después, siguen ahí. Y en la localidad de Livermore (California) funciona una lamparita que funciona desde 1901. Sin embargo, en general, el engranaje industrial desarrolla equipos de electrónica, de consumo, teléfonos móviles y otros aparatos con una vida fugaz. Diseñados para tener una vida corta, ni siquiera tienen una segunda oportunidad tras estropearse. Desaparecen los servicios de reparación, lo que demuestra una concepción basada en la idea de usar y tirar. En la vida cotidiana, apenas se habla de reparar, reponer o reutilizar ante unas pautas que hacen que todo sea rápidamente viejo. Pero, acortar el ciclo de vida implica un agotamiento de recursos naturales, derroche de energía y una producción imparable de desechos.
La caducidad planificada caracteriza nuestro modelo económico y forma parte consustancial de él. Ha sido históricamente la palanca que ha activado la compra y el crédito. “La obsolescencia programada surgió a la vez que la producción en serie y la sociedad de consumo”, sostiene Cosima Dannoritzer, directora del documental “Comprar, arrojar, comprar”, producida por Mediapro en colaboración con otras seis televisiones. El problema es que ahora es una práctica sistemática que “está teniendo efectos ambientales terribles”.
Por eso, los productos tienen una historia marcada en origen. La lamparita es tal vez el primer exponente del deliberado acortamiento de la vida de un producto de consumo. En 1924 se creó el cártel de “Phoebus”, integrado por diversas compañías eléctricas, con la finalidad de intercambiar patentes, controlar la producción y ...reorientar el consumo. El resultado de esta actividad es que en pocos años la duración de las bombillas pasó de 2.500 horas a 1.500 horas, según el documental. En la misma dinámica entraron los coches o las media de nylon. La historia de esta obsolescencia anticipada llega hasta nuestros días. Una abogada de San Francisco denunció a Apple por juzgar que en los primeros modelos de iPod habían aplicado la obsolescencia antes de tiempo con baterías de poca duración. En España también se quejan de las impresoras que dejan de funcionar una vez que lanzan un número determinado de tinta.
Los partidarios de esta estrategia afirman que es fuente de bienestar, mientras que sus críticos denuncian que de esta manera se hurta al consumidor de las ventajas de nuevas aplicaciones tecnológicas, que siguen el ritmo y los vaivenes caprichosos de los intereses comerciales. La caducidad programada de los productos cimentó el desarrollo norteamericano y renovó una encorsetada cultura de consumo europea basada en la premisa de que la ropa o los artículos “eran para toda la vida”; incluso se heredaban. Existe una obsolescencia técnica, relacionada con la duración de los materiales y componentes, pues su diseño define su vida. Muy frecuentemente, el coste de una reparación (y la mano de obra) es tan elevado que a final sale más a cuenta comprar un aparato de nueva factura. La creación de diversas gamas de productos que no interactúan con el viejo equipo ayuda a que quede obsoleto. “Normalmente, los productos se diseñan con un equilibrio para que todos sus componentes tengan una vida parecida. No sería lógico tener un elemento con una vida infinita, y muy costoso, y otros de vida muy corta. La estrategia sería que cuando un parte falla, fallen las demás”, indica Carles Riba Romeva, director del Centre de Disseny d’Equips Industrials y profesor de la UPC.
¿Se crean aparatos para que duren poco? “En general, no, aunque hay excepciones”, opina Pere Fullana, director del grupo de investigación en gestión ambiental  de la Escola Superior de Comerç de la UPF.
La caducidad se impone, además, cuando las innovaciones se implantan sin que los productos tengan las mismas capacidades que los viejos. Por ejemplo, las empresas que estaban vendiendo vídeos mientras se desarrollaban los DVD pudieron estar participando de una obsolescencia planificada.
En el mundo del software hay dos variantes para obligar al usuario a comprar nuevas versiones. Una es perder la compatibilidad hacia atrás forzando la reconversión de todo lo antiguo para funcionar con lo nuevo. La segunda, menos agresiva, consiste perder la compatibilidad hacia adelante con novedades que no pueden ser manejadas por las versiones anteriores. “En este momento, la tecnología evoluciona rápidamente y los productos se hacen efímeros”, dice Carles Riba Romeva, profesor de diseño industrial (UPC).
Otro modo de jubilar los productos es el diseño y la moda, la maquinaria de crear objetos que ilusionen con el ánimo de que el cliente se sienta desfasado si no compra. Ya en 1966, el crítico Vance Packard dijo: “es sistemático el intento del mundo de los negocios de convertirnos en desechos, en individuos agobiados por las deudas y permanentemente descontentos”.

Lo que es el avance de la tecnología que ya ni siquiera se habla de reparar...

fuente: http://www.clarin.com/arquitectura/Disenados-morir_0_419358064.html


----------

